# Footer bei den Birt-Reports für nur eine Seite anzeigen



## Birty (13. Aug 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum Footer der Birt-Reports. Unter den Properties kann man den lediglich ein- oder ausblenden. Jetzt wird der Footer ja dann auf jeder Seite mit dem gleichen Inhalt angezeigt. Bis hierhin ok, wenn man sonst nichts besonderes mit dem Footer vorhat. Nehmen wir nun aber mal an ich möchte nur auf der 1. Seite einen Footer haben, während alle anderen Seiten keinen Footer haben sollen. Der Knackpunkt ist noch, dass die Seitenanzahl variabel ist und ich vorher unmöglich wissen kann wie viele Seiten es beim Generieren des Reports werden. Das kann nur eine Seite sein oder zehn Seiten (oder mehr). Kommt darauf an wie groß der Dateninhalt ist, den ich geliefert bekomme. Wie kann ich nun über das Scripting festlegen, dass der Footer auf der 1. Seite angezeigt wird und wenn es mehr Seiten werden dann auf allen Folgeseiten ausgeblendet wird?

Auf jeden Fall schonmal besten Dank für Eure Mühen und Eure Zeit


----------



## HoaX (13. Aug 2012)

Iirc musst du nur für die erste Seite eine andere Seitenvorlage verwenden.


----------



## Birty (13. Aug 2012)

Danke Hoax,

wie jedoch gesagt kann es sein, dass es eben nur eine Seite wird. Und dann werden trotzdem beim Ausdruck zwei Seiten ausgedruckt, wobei die zweite komplett leer ist. Ich möchte jedoch dann nur eine haben und diese dann mit dem Footer. Ist im Grunde wie bei einer Rechnung mit Zahlschein. Den Zahlschein möchte ich auf der 1. Seite im Footer haben. Sollten die einzelnen Rechnungsposten über eine Seite hinaus gehen, was ich erst dann weiß, wenn der Report generiert wird, dann sollen die Posten, die nicht mehr auf der 1. Seite passen auf der nächsten Seite gedruckt werden. Hier dann jedoch ohne den Footer mit dem Zahlschein. Muss ich hier zwei Vorlagen machen oder geht das auch mit einer, bei der ich dann via Scripting sage sobald der Inhalt über dem Footer nicht mehr auf eine Seite passt, packe diesen Inhalt jeweils auf eine neue Seite, und blende dort jeweils den Footer aus?


----------



## HoaX (13. Aug 2012)

Wenn du zwei Seiten bekommst wo eine sein soll, dann machst du was falsch...


----------



## Deros (20. Aug 2012)

Warum nicht einfach die visibility nutzen? einfach den inhalt vom footer ab der zweiten seite hidden=true und im zweifel auch noch die Höhe vom footer auf 0 setzen und schon ist der footer auf allen Folgeseiten verschwunden.

aber wie kann ich denn nach einer Seite die Seitenvorlage ändern?


----------

